# Big Red



## deerbuster (Aug 2, 2016)

Combine that is! I've been lucky enough to travel the southwest part of the state during harvest season taking some pictures. Here is my favorite from today (8/2)


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 3, 2016)

Amazing machine!  Thanks for the great pic!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 3, 2016)

Whether by hand, or mechanical, I have always loved harvest time around home. 

Great shot.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 3, 2016)

I love Red'Black on the football field, but in the fields, I'm a green kinda guy.  This machine looks bad to the bone though.


----------



## deerbuster (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks guys, I'm rather partial to green as well Mud but I couldn't pass up this opportunity.


----------

